# broken neck pigeon



## savethepidgy (Dec 22, 2012)

heyy!!
i found this pigeon who couldnt fly.........and to save him from being some cat`s meal....i`ve brought him home.placed him in a cardboard box.....with some food(millet seeds) and water.
at first i thought he couldnt fly bcoz of some injury to his wings,but now ive noticed that he is unable to straighten his neck.......he can turn it to the left side but not towards the right side.infact his head hangs upside down when he tries to straighten his neck.i just hope his neck is not broken or something. 
i found him sitting in the parking lot below our residence.
im a resident of United Arab Emirates and live in Al Majaz.Sharjah
now tht ive rescued the poor thing.............i dont know what to do....plz help


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If it had a broken neck, it would not be able to move its head at all.

If it has concussion, it's neck would seem limp, and it wouldn't be mobile, but it could recover after rest.

But, it sounds like it could be something which does affect pigeons in your part of the world (as well as many other parts) ... please give this a good read and see if anything jumps out at you.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If he was attacked by a cat i would assume it is some trauma and also sign of being too weak and sick. Please read first aid. And make sure he can eat on its own after he is being hydrated.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

John, this sounds like PMV to me, as well -- though we would need to know a lot more to say much. 

Dima, I don't think it was attacked by a cat -- I think that was more of a "what might happen" type of scenario, if I am reading the post correctly.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the symptoms of Clostridium is the inability of the bird to hold its head up. Waterfowl are particularly susceptible because Clostridium is often waterborne and kills by paralyzing the neck muscles so the bird drowns when it can not get its head up.

Unfortunately it is also a very rapid killer without quick intervention; often an hour or less when symptoms first appear.


----------

